# Общий раздел > Новости, факты и мнения > Новости Беларуси >  Нацбанк Беларуси девальвировал рубль на >50%

## АВИАТОР

Нацбанк Белоруссии девальвировал национальную валюту более чем на 50%

МИНСК, 23 мая — РИА Новости. Национальный банк Белоруссии девальвировал национальную валюту более чем на 50% — до 4930 рублей за доллар. Курс валют на вторник, 24 мая, опубликован на сайте Нацбанка. 

Доллар США будет стоить 4930 белорусских рублей, евро — 6914,82, российский рубль — 173,95 белорусского рубля.
До этого доллар стоил 3155 белорусских рублей, евро — 4516,38 российский рубль — 113,02

----------


## Sanych

> Нацбанк Белоруссии девальвировал национальную валюту более чем на 50%


А заодно и нашу зарплату. Почему-то как растаможка, так они считают в $. Страховка авто привязано к евро. А вот зарплата строго к бел. рублю. Где блин обещанные 500$ после всего этого???!!!!

----------


## SDS

Берлускони в гости едет, может на недорогих "фиатах" успеем поездить, если до светлого дня доживём...

----------


## vova230

И ведь ни одна падла в отставку не подала после такого обвала.

----------


## luvena

ха! дождешься от них отставки, ага! как клещи вцепились и сосут кровь из народа...

----------


## Mr_Vinni

> ха! дождешься от них отставки, ага! как клещи вцепились и сосут кровь из народа...


вот-вот... как говорили некоторые люди, не буду их называть "киллер спасет Беларусь"

----------


## vova230

Дак все знают, что Владимир Вольфович говорил.

----------


## SDS

*vova230*, 
Что Вольфович говорит, что собака побрехала - одинаково.

----------


## SDS

А Нацбанк надо было бы точно %- ов на 50-сят "девальвировать" до иных времён.
Это уже - не Нацбанк, а скорее - Нацсранк.

----------


## .29

> И ведь ни одна падла в отставку не подала после такого обвала.


Не думаю, что отставка руководства в такой момент была бы полезна. Новые люди - время на вход в курс дела и т.п.

----------


## SDS

*.29*, 
Да, в такой момент надо на "больничном" посидеть.
А вдруг само собой всё образуется?

----------


## vova230

Хуже не было бы точно. Советская партнаменклатура не способна принимать быстрые и правильные решения.

----------


## АВИАТОР

Вкладчики банков Белоруссии потеряли более 1 млрд долларов из-за девальвации рубля

В Белоруссии вкладчики банков на своих счетах в местной валюте потеряли более 1 млрд долларов из-за девальвации рубля.Об этом сообщили местные экономисты. 
В настоящее время белорусы, напуганные значительным ростом цен и дефицитом, стремятся обменять имеющиеся на руках обесценивающиеся белорусские рубли на любые ликвидные товары или иностранную валюту. Они вынуждены стоять в очередях в магазинах и в пунктах обмена валюты, скупая продукты, бытовую технику, доллары, евро или российские рубли.В понедельник Минск объявил о девальвации, белорусский рубль подешевел на 56 процентов. Кроме того, в стране резко на четверть подорожало автомобильное топливo

----------

